# Pldt



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Got a call from PLDT. They asked if I would like to double my speed. Well heck yeah. Whats the catch? Sir you just extend your lock in period by 6 months. So you will double my speed at the same cost right? Yes sir. OK lets do it. Sir check your speed in 2 hours.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Pretty good. Will be interesting to see if it last and if so, for how long.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I do it also, I've been real happy with PLDT.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> Got a call from PLDT. They asked if I would like to double my speed. Well heck yeah. Whats the catch? Sir you just extend your lock in period by 6 months. So you will double my speed at the same cost right? Yes sir. OK lets do it. Sir check your speed in 2 hours.


Did you manifest any intent to cut your subscription?

I have been a loyal customer for almost 3 years on a 1 year subscription and never had any such offer


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

No I did not. I have had PLDT fibre for about a year. But I did upgrade about 2 months ago.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Seems about once a month, we get a call from PLDT offering some kind of upgrade for a few hundred Peso's more per month. I just tell them No as the last 2 "upgrades" have not resulted in any improvement but the charges are still on the bill. We have called the "Customer Care" number and have complained but to no avail. Their Customer Service is non-existant. I would guess the service rendered probably varies quite a bit depending upon where you are. Gave some thought to just refusing to pay for the "upgrades" but they will probably just shut it off for non-payment so feeling that I am just stuck with it. Have tried Globe and Smart, but PLDT is the best of three where I am.

Fred


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> No I did not. I have had PLDT fibre for about a year. But I did upgrade about 2 months ago.


Which Fiber package did you get through PLDT? Im thinking of moving from SkyCable and the PLDT website says their Fibr package is available in my area.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PLDT upgrades hard sellers*



fmartin_gila said:


> Seems about once a month, we get a call from PLDT offering some kind of upgrade for a few hundred Peso's more per month. I just tell them No as the last 2 "upgrades" have not resulted in any improvement but the charges are still on the bill. We have called the "Customer Care" number and have complained but to no avail. Their Customer Service is non-existant. I would guess the service rendered probably varies quite a bit depending upon where you are. Gave some thought to just refusing to pay for the "upgrades" but they will probably just shut it off for non-payment so feeling that I am just stuck with it. Have tried Globe and Smart, but PLDT is the best of three where I am.
> 
> Fred


Fred, me too!  They kept calling me for months to upgrade my service and I didn't want that cable offer, I too felt that I wouldn't get much of an upgrade, when I first hooked the service up they said for an additional 500 peso's I'd get .5 more speed...Lol so I'm supposed to have 3.5 mbps but it's been steady I've had the same steady speed for 18 months, I might check and see if I qualify for anything, I noticed some people got free cell phones but I guess there's a limited supply of those, I'll ask after two years.

Do you use those PLDT SIM cards and Land Line just curious, I really like that service, SIM cards that don't need to be loaded and no advertising.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mcalleyboy said:


> Do you use those PLDT SIM cards and Land Line just curious, I really like that service, SIM cards that don't need to be loaded and no advertising.


Haven't even heard of the Sim Card thing. Probably in some of the later offerings. As soon as they say PLDT, I ask if they are selling and if yes, I say No and the call is done. I refuse to listen to their spiel. If they continue, I just say "goodbye" and hang up.

Fred


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have 4 PLDT (SMART) sim cards they are great. I can call LL when I am out and about. Receive calls from VA etc on my mobile. I am on the fiber plan 5800. 50Mbps (which just got upgraded to 100) I also have CIgnal VIA FIBER 107 channels too many but options. 4 sim cards. Daughter Son wife and myself. Which by the way I have never lost a signal. But do sometimes get all circuits are busy right now 
No interruption with cignal like I had with the dish. I see they now offer 1Gb sped AMAZING.
What I am hoping to see is the PLDT sim getting wireless internet connection


double your speed from up to 50 Mbps to up to 100 Mbps


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PLDT SIM Card*



fmartin_gila said:


> Haven't even heard of the Sim Card thing. Probably in some of the later offerings. As soon as they say PLDT, I ask if they are selling and if yes, I say No and the call is done. I refuse to listen to their spiel. If they continue, I just say "goodbye" and hang up.
> 
> Fred



Fred the PLDT SIM card was part of the package but I had to go in and request it though, they have a shortage and waiting list for those, the cost of the SIM card is 500 pesos and can only be purchased at the PLDT office, it requires no loading, they gave me the first year free phone calls to and from my Land line but after one year I get charges, they aren't much. 

Wife tried buying the loadable SIM cards from either Globe or Smart and they were depressing.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I have had PLDT Fiber Optics for a little more than a year and I love the consistent service and speed. I rarely have had any problems with PLDT and if I did have problems, it was for a very short period of time that I was off line.

The only thing I do not like about PLDT is that here in my subdivision there are some people who have not faithfully paid their bills and PLDT is threatening to discontinue the service in this area because of it! That s*cks...why would any company in todays market treat everyone as a whole based upon the actions of a few? Why should I suffer because someone else is not paying their bill?

If someone is not paying their bill, cut their service off...don't threaten to cut all PLDT customers off in a given area!

Anyway, (PLDT Fiber Optics), the service is great, the speed is awesome, the reliability is off the charts for the Philippines, the price is fair and I like the company but I am praying that they do not cut our service off just because others in our area are not paying in a timely manner...


----------

